# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Kujaku Omosako II

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*31* ekor Kujaku Omosako Koi Farm
*Female check as June 2021*



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2022.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 31 ekor Jumbo Tosai Kujaku Omosako kelahiran 2020



*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal 
*Rp. 3.500.000*,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 July pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 3.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan berada di _Jakarta_
biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
perihal pembayaran
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*



*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 27 Februari 2022 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Certified Koi-S judge*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 108jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
1st Prize Rp 10.000.000,-
2nd Prize Rp 7.500.000,-
3rd Prize Rp 5.000.000,-

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
1st Prize *6%*
2nd Prize *5%*
3rd Prize *4%*


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 1 - 16_: Show










*Spoiler* for _Goromo 17 - 31_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 1 - 15_: Show














*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 16 - 31_: Show

----------


## pieth

Test 1 2 3 4

----------


## darxtar

#bid 20=3500

----------


## Cia

#bid 28=3500

----------


## idung

Testing dulu

----------


## TED

#bid 2=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=3500

----------


## bandicoot

#bid 25=3500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 7=3500
#bid 23=3500
#bid 28=3600

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 26 =3500
#bid 31 =3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 10=3500
#bid 12=3500
#bid 18=3500

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 6=3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=3600

----------


## hero

#bid 11=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 22=3500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 30=3600
#bid 31=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=3700
#bid 31=3800

----------


## arbana bsd

#bid 21=3500

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 18=3600

----------


## Greggy

#bid 30=4500
#bid 31=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=3500

----------


## Cia

#bid 28=3700

----------


## Hightable

#bid 28=3800

----------


## Cia

#bid 28=4100

----------


## Ady

# bid 28=4200

----------


## pranata26

#bid 9=3500
#bid 31=5000

----------


## Ady

#bid 28=4200

----------


## Cia

#bid 2=3700

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=3800

----------


## Girin

#bid 17=3500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 28=4300

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 15 = 3500

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 6=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=4600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 26=3600

----------


## TED

#bid 2=3900 
#bid 11=3600

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5100

----------


## Spirit

#bid 19= 3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=3800

----------


## pranata26

#bid 31=5500

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5600

----------


## pranata26

#bid 31=6000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=3900

----------


## Ady

#bid 25=3600

----------


## TED

#bid 6=3800

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 6=3900
#bid 20=4000

----------


## TED

#bid 6=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=6100

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 6=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 6=4200

----------


## pranata26

#bid 30=5000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=4100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=5100

----------


## pranata26

#bid 31=7000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 6=4300
#bid 20=4200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=7100

----------


## pranata26

#bid 31=9000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=4300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=4400

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 18=3700

----------


## pieth

> #bid 31=9000


Ommmm please read message yahhhh thank youu

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid 31=9000


Ampun ommmmmm

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=3800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=4000

----------


## TED

#bid 6=4400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4100

----------


## Ikhsan Nugraha

#bid 25=3700

----------


## pranata26

> Ampun ommmmmm


yg ini buat saya om plis 😁

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 6=4500
#bid 20=4600

----------


## Saskiagotik

> yg ini buat saya om plis 😁


Mundur teratur om , hahaha

----------


## herrydragon

#bid  12=4300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=3700

----------


## Wilianto

#bid 20=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4400

----------


## pieth

> #bid 25=3700


Malam om. Please check inbox ya. Thank you

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=4800

----------


## TED

#bid 6=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 2=4100

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=4800

----------


## TED

#bid 11=3800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 20=4900

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 18=3800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=3900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3800

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=4200

----------


## Ikhsan Nugraha

#bid 9= 3600

----------


## TED

#bid 2=4300
#bid 6=4600

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 6=4700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 26=3700

----------


## 29kois

#bid 26=3800

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 26=4000

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=4400

----------


## pranata26

#bid 9=3800

----------


## TED

#bid 2=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

Tik tok tik tok tik tok

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=4600

----------


## Ikhsan Nugraha

#bid 9= 3900

----------


## TED

#bid 2=5000

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 30=5200

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 18=3900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=5300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 26=4100

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=5100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 26=4200

----------


## plasma11

#bid 19= 3600

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 18 = 4000

----------


## pranata26

#bid 9=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

Tik tok tik tok tik tok

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 23=3600

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 6=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=4500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 6=4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 30=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=5600

----------


## Ikhsan Nugraha

#bid 10= 3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=4700

----------


## Hightable

#bid 30=5700

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 18=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 10=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=5800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=5000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 30=6000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=5100 haiiii kokoooo

#bid 30=6100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=5500

----------


## herrydragon

Masih sempet daftar KC fun  :Help:

----------


## Saskiagotik

> Masih sempet daftar KC fun


Semoga masih sempatttttt 

#bid 12=5600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=6000  maks  :Help:

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid 12=6000  maks


Permisi kokoo

#bid 12=6100

----------


## herrydragon

> Permisi kokoo
> 
> #bid 12=6100


 :Closed 2:  :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 


Gasssss bossss ojo kendorrrrrrrt

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 =5100

----------


## herrydragon

> Gasssss bossss ojo kendorrrrrrrt


Udah jebol budgetnya gass gasss  :Croc:

----------


## pieth

> #bid 20 =5100


Malam om. Please check inbox ya. Thank you

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=5200

----------


## TED

#bid 2=5200

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 =5300

----------


## wikian

#bid 2=5300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=5400

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 18 = 4200

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 = 5500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 27= 3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=5600

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 = 5700

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=6000

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 = 6100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=6200

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 = 6300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=6500

----------


## Dennygunawan

#bid 20 = 6600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=7000

----------


## pieth

Dor .......

----------


## pieth

CLOSED Thanks for all participant 

Good Luck and Happy Keeping ‼️

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Duarrrr.....

----------


## herrydragon

:Amen:  :Closed 2:  :Closed 2:

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no. 9 dan 31

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
01/08 15:38:32
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 13,000,000.00
kc kujaku riefky , 9 dan 31

----------


## pieth

Ikan no  14 diambil oleh Om Robertus Wibisono

----------


## Hightable

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/08 11:16:08
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 7,800,000.00
KC no 7 dan 28
Ref 002111608028

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/08 11:19:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 11,000,000.00
01 10 25
Ref 002111906157

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 6

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 17 id Girin

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 15 dan 18 id Daf_punk

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 19 id Plasma11

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 20 id 29kois

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 21 id arbana bsd

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 23 id wandy lesmana

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 14 di ambil oleh om Robertus

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 2 id wikian

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 11 id Saskiagotik Adi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 12 , 30 id saskiagotik roy

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 27 id spirit

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 22 id saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 26 id 9koi

----------


## pieth

Total Omset
101.700.000

Hadiah 
*1st Prize = Rp 6.102.000
2nd Prize = Rp 5.085.000
3rd Prize = Rp 4.068.000*

Happy Keeping and GOOD LUCK ‼️

----------


## 29kois



----------


## 29kois



----------


## herrydragon

No10 size 54cm

----------


## herrydragon

No25 size 55cm

----------


## pieth

No11 55cm om Adi

----------


## pieth

No17 51cm om Girindra

----------


## pieth

No22 56cm




No30 56cm om Roy




No14 56cm om Robertus




No12 48cm om Roy




No7 57cm om Paul





No26 57cm om Andrianto

----------


## pieth

No15 58cm om Yudi




No18 56cm om Yudi

----------


## pieth

No6 47cm om Stephen Raditya

----------


## Hightable

No 28
[IMG][/IMG]

No 7

----------


## pieth

> No 28
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> No 7


No28 59cm om Paul

----------


## 29kois

Winnernya siapa nih broo??

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian sebagai berikut

JURI 1
1st no 11
2nd no 28
3rd no 6


JURI 2
1st no 11
2nd no 28
3rd no 22


JURI 3
1st no 11
2nd no 28
3rd no 6



Untuk Pemenang
1st Ikan Nomor 11 om Adi
2nd Ikan Nomor 28 om Paul Holly Water
3rd Ikan Nomor 6 om Stephen Raditya

Congrats for All Winner ‼️

----------


## Ady

Alhamdulillah rejeki Ramadhan.
Terima kasih JDKC dan semuanya

----------

